# DeWalt DC616 18V 16 Gauge Cordless Straight Finish Nailer Review



## PurpLev

I actually like having that compressed air at hand for cleaning as well, so I prefer the 'old fashion' way - but then again, I'm using my compressor not as a mobile unit, so I don't really carry it around - if that was the case, I think the cordless nailers have a great benefit to their mobility and freedom of hoses.

nice review.


----------



## Timber4fun

I have an air compressor in my shop as well. It gets a lot of use. I have it located under a desk and a pile of other things. To pull that out would be a nightmare. I take this nailer with me when I am off site from my shop area. It is very convenient. I flipped a house a year or so ago. It came in handy with all the carpentry work on that house. I just thought I'd post a review as I do pull it out quite a bit, whether I am running around the house or working on a friends house. Works well for trimming out cabinets on the fly.


----------



## sbryan55

Tim,

Thanks for the review. I am a big fan of Dewalt cordless tools and this one looks pretty good. I agree with you about the noise and difficulty with dragging the hose around. It is especially challenging trying to run trim on a ladder with a pneumatic nailer. I will have to put one of these on my wish list based upon your review.


----------



## Chipncut

I have the 18 volt angle nailer, & I like it a lot.

I ought it on ebay for $105. They said it was broke, that it would only fire one nail, & quit.

I took a chance on being able to repair it. Besides the battery, & charger would cost that much.

All I had to do was buy the rubbers used for the firing return mechanism. It cost me $9, & it worked great.

I use this tool every chance I get.


----------



## luxomni

I bought one for $50 this morning at a flea market. Since I already had a Dewalt XRP drill and saws-all, I had the batteries and chargers for it. After going home to get a battery and a block of maple to test it. I already have a collection of Hitachi pneumatic nail and staplers which are great for doing big jobs. But what if I only need one or two brads right now?

As soon as I knew it worked, I grabbed it immediately. I know that it is considerably heavier than the pneumatics I have, but as I said, I checked before purchase and found massive head ensures there is enough oomph to drive a 2½" brad into maple. I don't mind the weight as I find the weight / strength trade-off to be a major plus for this battery driven unit. Someone had given me a Sears battery brad-driver years ago that I found so useless (no oomph) that I threw it away! I didn't even resell it because I knew that the buyer would bring it back and demand a refund.


----------

